# Regenerador de señal 77,5 khz



## ESCUDO (Ago 3, 2007)

Un saludo...

Me he comprado un reloj radiocontrolado que en teoria se pone en hora con una señal de radio generada en mainflingen ( alemania ) esta señal se denomina DCF y se transmite sobre una frecuencia portadora de 77,5 khz.

El problema es que donde vivo (la rioja) la señal llega muy floja y mi reloj no se pone en hora automaticamente.

la pregunta es: es posible captar esa señal con una antena y regenerarla o amplificarla para que la pueda recibir mi reloj?

El tema seria recibir la señal con una antena adecuada y luego hacer una especie de pequeño transmisor al lado del cual pondria mi reloj para que se pusiera en hora...... es esto factible ????

Saludos de nuevo


----------



## capitanp (Ago 3, 2007)

esa señal no esta en los 10Mhz???


----------



## ESCUDO (Ago 3, 2007)

no capitanp es una señal en onda larga de una frecuencia de 77.5 khz y transmiten con una potencia de 50Kw.


----------



## ESCUDO (Ago 3, 2007)

podria regenerarse esa señal?  hacer una especie de receptor-repetidor?

el repetidor seria de muy poca potencia, y metido en una caja metalica ( donde pondria mi reloj ) o algo asi para no interferir con la señal original y que se produjese una especie de acople entre las 2 señales.....


----------



## ESCUDO (Ago 3, 2007)

para mas datos, lo que hacen es modificar la amplitud de la señal durante cada segundo de un minuto para enviar los bits de datos de la fecha y la hora y al final pausan 1 segundo para la sincronizacion de la hora.

lo que hacen es una modulacion am de la señal, aunque creo que la modulan tambien en fase para no se que cosas.......


----------



## simagin (Ago 21, 2007)

Hola Escudo:
Te envie un mensaje privado que creo que no debes haber leido. De todas formas olvidalo porque he podido hacer funcionar mi Casio Wave Ceptor con la señal de Alemania DCF77.
El problema que yo tenía es que desde mi piso en Madrid, que esta cerca de La Peineta, no me pillaba la señal, o mejor dicho, la pillaba pero rapidamente se ponia de nuevo en Ready, lo que indica que no la debería coger en muy buenas condiciones. El caso es que el aeropuerto esta relativamente cerca (10/15 kms) y además tengo una comisaria de policia a 500 mts., así que es probable que haya muchas interferencias. De todas formas el reloj me coge bien la señal y se sincroniza muy bien desde mi pueblo en la provincia de Ciudad Real.
Bueno, el caso es que hice algunos experimentos y he conseguido hacer que me funcione desde mi piso en Madrid. Para ello me compre un despertador radio controlado de la marca Prinst-On en la cadena Miro, por tan solo 6,99 Euros. Como imaginaba este despertador sincroniza estupendamente. Ello es debido a que tiene una antena de ferrita interna que por supuesto es más grande que la antena de un reloj Casio. Bueno, abrí el despertador para ver en que parte se situaba la antena y una vez lo hube descubierto lo volvi a cerrar y lo coloque en una situación donde sincronizara bien (este despertador me sincronizaba a las 10 de la noche ! ). Sabiendo que ahí sincronizaba bien, ahora lo unico que hago es colocar el reloj Casio con la posición de las 12 tocando al reloj despertador en el sitio donde tiene la antena, y sincroniza de miedo, incluso a las 10 de la noche.
Otra opcion que tienes es quitarle la antena de Ferrita y usarla cerca del Casio cada vez que quieras que se sincronize, pero esto no se si te va a funcionar.
Espero que esto te sirva de ayuda.
Saludos.
Fer


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 21, 2007)

Como comentabas tenia la ferrita mas grande, un truco podria ser pegarle con loctite o algo similar un trozo de antena de ferrita de una radio de AM vieja, en principio mejorarias la antena,

Si no como escuche en otro foro lo sacar a pasear con el perro por la noche y veras como se pone a la hora.


----------



## ESCUDO (Sep 2, 2007)

Ante todo gracias simagin por la respuesta.....

He estado leyendo lo que ha echo este mustafa y debe ser algo parecido a lo del dibujo.....

Voy a probarlo a ver que tal va...... probare con distintas longitudes de antena....

probare tambien lo del despertador....

Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 2, 2007)

Es la tipica adaptacion  de una antena de hilo largo, el problema que la antena ideal para estos casos es de varios kilometros.

Busca por google radio VLF y encontraras varios circuitos y antenas


----------



## ESCUDO (Sep 2, 2007)

A ojimetro la longitud de onda de esa señal de 77.5 khz es de 3870 metros....... pero algo se podra hacer una de un cuarto... o un octavo.... u mas pequeña......


----------



## ESCUDO (Sep 3, 2007)

he estado leyendo y lo que voy a hacer es una antena bobinando hilo de cobre en una ferrita.....

el problema es que no he visto ningun sitio donde den datos exactos para hacerla......

Alguien sabe como sintonizar la antena de ferrita para que resuene a 77.5 khz?


----------



## ESCUDO (Sep 3, 2007)

He conseguido un modulo receptor de dcf ( de un despertador oregon ) y vere si poniendo la antena cerca sincroniza mi casio....

Me han dicho que como es un casio de carcasa de acero sincroniza peor que los de plastico....

Si no funciona probare con un despertador radiocontolado como ha echo simagin, a ver que tal.


----------



## ESCUDO (Sep 3, 2007)

este modulo sirbe tanto para la señal de mainflingen como para la de rugby

Ahi van un par de fotos....


----------



## ESCUDO (Sep 4, 2007)

Bueno... parece que esta solucionado......

Solo colocando la bobina pegada a las 12 del reloj se sincroniza con la señal de radio ( me sale el nivel de la señal de radio a tope )

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ESCUDO (Sep 4, 2007)

lo ideal seria poder constuir solo el circuito tanque con la bobina y el condensador.....

Por lo que he visto en una relojeria los relojes citizen vienen con un accesorio para mejorar la recepcion de las señales de radio, y tiene toda la pinta de se una varilla de ferrita y el condensador  ( no se sabe porque viene sellado, pero seguro que es eso... ademas no lleva pilas ni na )


----------



## cabetron (Dic 21, 2010)

ESCUDO dijo:


> lo ideal seria poder constuir solo el circuito tanque con la bobina y el condensador.....
> 
> Por lo que he visto en una relojeria los relojes citizen vienen con un accesorio para mejorar la recepcion de las señales de radio, y tiene toda la pinta de se una varilla de ferrita y el condensador  ( no se sabe porque viene sellado, pero seguro que es eso... ademas no lleva pilas ni na )



HOLA.

He estado buscando por google sobre la manera de mejorar la señal de recepción de un reloj de pared radiocontrolado DCF, que compré hace unos días en Lidl y me ha llevado a este foro.

Resulta que la señal que llega donde lo he puesto es realmente mala y sin embargo si le coloco unos 2 metros a la izquierda, cerca de la ventana, llega la señal de madrugada perfectamente. El problema es que no quiero mover el reloj a ese sitio ya que además de que esteticamente no queda bien, no se ve bien la hora ya que está muy contrastado con la luz que entra por la ventana y no se ve desde todos los sitios.

¿Cómo lo solucionaste tú?. A ver si me puedes aconsejar.... estaba pensando en poner unas barras de ferrita por dentro y al lado de la que lleva, que es bastante pequeña, (unos 5 cm), pero no se si con esto mejoraría la señal. Me suele sincronizar la señal cada 15 días, aproximadamente.

Perdona por las molestias y SALUDOS.


----------



## jfseemann (Feb 16, 2022)

Por si os sirve de ayuda, hay 2 app's para nuestros smartphones que nos permiten actualizar nuestros relojes radiocontrolados allá donde estemos sin la necesidad de volvernos locos buscando antenas. Las aplicaciones son: DCF77 EMULATOR y RADIO WATCH SYNC. Espero que las encontréis de utilidad y comentar que se pueden utilizar con nuestros auriculares o directamente con un altavoz del móvil.


----------



## avr (Feb 16, 2022)

jfseemann dijo:


> Por si os sirve de ayuda, hay 2 app's para nuestros smartphones que nos permiten actualizar nuestros relojes radiocontrolados allá donde estemos sin la necesidad de volvernos locos buscando antenas. Las aplicaciones son: DCF77 EMULATOR y RADIO WATCH SYNC. Espero que las encontréis de utilidad y comentar que se pueden utilizar con nuestros auriculares o directamente con un altavoz del móvil.


Hola

Gracias por la información. He probado con esas dos aplicaciones en dos relojes radiocontrolados que tengo y en uno han funcionado bien y en el otro no he sido capaz de actualizar la hora del reloj. Sí me indicaba que estaba detectando la señal pero no hacía la actualización de hora.

Hay que colocar el reloj bien cerca del altavoz del teléfono y subir el volumen a tope para que le llegue la señal al reloj. 

Saludos


----------

